# George Red Ear Slider



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sadly she passed away today in the outdoor pond, aged about 20 (although not definite).

A "gentle giant" of the turtle world who lived happily with some of our other Sliders. Her sheer head size made us realise just how big then can get.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:sad:

Sorry to hear your news Stephen, she was a good age.

All the best!


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------

